# New to outboards, need guidence.



## tornado (Apr 9, 2008)

When I bought my boat the seller basiclly threw this 4hp Evinrude Lightwin for free. I only use the boat in farm ponds, so it has been sitting in my shed since I bought it. I want to try it out on a large pond to see if it is strong enough to push my boat on a river. I have never owned or operated an outboard before, so what do I need to know to get it running? The only thing I do know is not to run it out of a water source. I have bought a tank, fittings, hoses, bulb and 2cycle oil.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

You have the most important rule - never run it without water. 

I suggest changing the plugs and lower unit oil initially.

You can change the lower unit oil by pulling a drain plug letting it run out and refilling - always fill from the bottom. While I am not familiar with your outboard, generally you will see two plugs, one at the top of the lower unit (to check the oil level and let air out as you fill) and one at the bottom (to drain and fill) 

Unbolt the top plug (careful that you do not lose and seals) and then place an oil pan under the bottom - unbolt that plug (again, watch for stuck seals that you might lose). Drain all the old oil out. You them use a pump (sold with the new oil) and fitting to pump in the new oil until it reaches the fill level. 

After that - try to start it up!

If you have problems - post them

Good luck


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good little motor you have. That thing may very well outlive you if you care for it correctly. Now, you say that it had been sitting in your barn for a while? Also, I assume that it had been sitting for a while before then, as Ga hasn't used that tag in years. That being said, you will want to rebuild the water pump and the carbs. The kits for that should be somewhere around 25 bucks apiece, and are quite simple, provided you have a manual. That being done, you should be good to go, unless you aren't getting a spark. You may have a cracked coil, a bad plug, or a damaged wire or something. Also, your point gaps may need to be reset. If it doesn't need the electrical work, you could do the rest in less than 45 minutes, with basic tools. With the electrical work, you may need another 45 minutes or so, plus possibly some parts. 

Post up the model number, and I will be able to tell you the year, so you can get the carb and water pump parts. While you are out there, disconnect the fuel line, unscrew the plug, reattach wire, ground it to the block, pull it over, and see if there is a spark. If there is, you will be good to go otherwise, and if not, I will help you troubleshoot it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems esquired posted while I was typing. You will have to drain the LU to replace the water pump, so I left that out. Go ahead and lose the seals that he said not to lose, because for a buck apiece, it is worth replacing them. Hate to screw up a multi hundred dollar lower unit because you didn't bother changing a 1 dollar part when you had the chance. 

Now also, I reread your post, and it said you want to try it out. In that case, I would only change the LU oil, and see if you can start it. The minute you decide to keep it, and run it regularly, rebuild the water pump and carbs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Go ahead and lose the seals that he said not to lose, because for a buck apiece, it is worth replacing them. Hate to screw up a multi hundred dollar lower unit because you didn't bother changing a 1 dollar part when you had the chance.



I agree - but see if you can the new seals before you start the work! I lost one once, on a Sunday, at the Marina So there I was with the lower unit full of expensive new lower unit oil and no way to close the thing up. The boat was do to go into the water Monday so i had to drive back to the Marina (a four hour round trip) early Monday morning to refill the oil and put the new seal on so I could have my boat in the water for the season.


All because I lost the stupid $1 part


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 9, 2008)

First and foremost- get a shop manual they are worth it 

you can go here for tune up tips
https://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Default.htm
very informative I know they are not the same HP but that should not matter as far as learning the basics.


----------



## tornado (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the tips, I went out and got the serial number last night: 4906B F02247.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 10, 2008)

That my friend is a 39 y/o motor, born in 1969. Plugs should be Champion J4C, I think, gapped at .030".Point gap is .020".Fuel mix is 50:1. Great little motor and the link I gave you for tune up info will work.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 10, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> First and foremost- get a shop manual they are worth it


I can't stress that enough. Or, don't get the manual, take it apart, don't have a clue what to do with it, then sell it to me real cheap (happens from time to time). 

Anyway, you can read the link he gave if you want, but the service manual is going to be a much better investment.


----------

